# GSPPier----Nice---3/6/10



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

GSPPier---Nice---4/6/10<DIV class=post-text>Got to the pier a little after eight---cool but nice---light ESE wind---incoming tide---E to W water movement. Every body who wanted to were catching Whites and G Mullet---sometime even the ones who didnt want to were catching them. Also a few Sheep and a few Spanish. I got to meet--talk to and watch a Pier Fishing Legand work the rail---enjoyed every minute of it.---Start my last week at BPS tomorrow----Mrs BT coming home tomorrow---Going to be a good week-----Home---Bath---Ice Tea---Nap Time----BT66 
Pictures at: 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too.
</DIV>


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you say spanish? :-D:hungry How many were caught? And you did mean 4/06/10 right?


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Domtasc----Yes--Spanish it is---i saw three caught todayand was told yesterday was much better for them. Pier#r is holding one he caught today. As for the date---you will have to help me some there--i am old and my mind says 4 and the fingers type 3 and the date on my camery is not correct and i dont know how to set it. Some things i just have to live with. But i like to fish--take pics--post on the webb sitesand i hope most viewers get a little pleasure from it. A lot of people cant Fish as much as i can so maybe my pic will bring a smile to some of them.----BT66


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics BT66......I dunno what they're gonna do without ya at BPS, I've been tryin to catch ya up there for near a year and never seem to make it there when you were workin. Bound to run into ya sooner or later, we fish the same waters! Keep up the great reports.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It was my pleasure to get to meet you BT :bowdown

Always a good time on the new pier ;-)


----------

